# Pros and cons Konosuke HD Wa-Gyuto 240mm



## uriah heep (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello all

I am considering the purchase of a new knife. That knife being a Konosuke HD Wa-Gyuto 240mm.

I would like to hear from those who already own this knife and can give me some pros and cons and as my purchase is not set in concrete if anyone could suggest a similar knife in the same price range I would like to hear their rationale for their preference.


----------



## mano (Dec 16, 2010)

I love mine and the HD 180 wa petty. The pros of HD gyuto are easily googled and for my 240 are as true today as they were three years ago when this knife became popular. 

Sharpens and de-burrs easily
Takes and maintains an acute edge
Semi stainless doesn't tend to react with even acidic foods
Tough sturdy cutter even though it's a thin, nimble laser
Excellent fit and finish
Profile is subjective so it's up to you whether or not you like it. It's a bit blade heavy so it's ideal for a pinch grip. Mine has a coke bottle custom handle so I can't comment on the wa that came with it. I do like the HD petty wa.

So far, for the money it's the best gyuto I've tried. Currently I'm comparing it to a Takeda Sasanoha 250 and will only keep one. I prefer the HD profile but in other ways it's a toss-up which may have more to do with which knife is sharpened better at the moment (Takeda) so the HD probably needs a touch up.

There's been recent discussion about the current crop of Konosuke HD's slipping a bit in the fit and finish department and the new steel falling short of the original HD. Having no experience with it I cannot say whether or not that's true. A part of me attributes some of the negativity to the HD no longer being the flavor of the week. Also, Konosuke recently had a huge price increase, which lowered the perceived value of the HD.


----------



## toddnmd (Jan 23, 2012)

Mano gives a pretty thorough review--I agree with almost everything he said.

The last point about the price increase affecting perceived value is certainly relevant. 

My only quibble is with the word "robust," which could be misleading to some folks.  I think the Konosuke is a great example of a very thin laser.  Some people find it "whippy";  I personally don't.  It requires either better skills or a bit more care in use (something most people can live with), but that's not everyone's choice.


----------



## mano (Dec 16, 2010)

toddnmd said:


> Mano gives a pretty thorough review--I agree with almost everything he said.
> 
> The last point about the price increase affecting perceived value is certainly relevant.
> 
> *My only quibble is with the word "robust," which could be misleading to some folks.* I think the Konosuke is a great example of a very thin laser. Some people find it "whippy"; I personally don't. It requires either better skills or a bit more care in use (something most people can live with), but that's not everyone's choice.


fixed


----------



## luis j (Jan 19, 2011)

Amen to all that Mano wrote.

The only "downside" is that you can damage it easily if your neglect on the knife. With mine, under no circumstance I'll split a chicken, cut thru whole fish or a pumpkin. But since it's a "laser" we already know that. Right?

The Konosuke is my favorite knife by far, but there is always a Mac professional and a Masamoto HC right next to it in case that a whole chicken or any of the aforementioned items appears on the horizon.

Get one! You won't regret! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------

